# Scallop Recipe?



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Got some fresh scallops yesterday (as fresh as they can be in Dallas) and am looking for a new recipe to try. Usually I will either just bake them in a little butter, lime and cajun seasoning or grill on the gas grill with a little olive oil, garlic and thai chili. Any other ideas?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Just about anything goes with Sea Scallops. Heck, I like them with just butter. Let your imagination run wild. Heck, try ONE with peanut butter, I beat it would still taste good. :angel


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

pat em as dry as you can...get a skillet fairly hot and drizzle a little oil in the skillet...season with salt & pepper only and sear each side for about 45 seconds or until nice and brown on both sides but still nice and rare in the middle ( I am assuming sea scallops) if not then disregard this post as bas scallops require a total different approach...anyway after you have seared both sides, remove from skillet and place on a plate...deglaze the skillet with fresh squeeze lemon and wine I 'd say the juice of one lemon and a 1/4 cup white wine...bring this to a simmer....swirl in some REAL butter into the wine lemon liquid...I would say 1 stick (1/4 lb) this sauce is excellent drizzled over the scallops and serve with a nice rice pilaf and some grilled asparagus...thats my favorite anyway


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Blackened with hot mango salsa. Mango, cilantro, habanero to taste and a little lime juice.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

> *badazzchef (8/14/2008)*pat em as dry as you can...get a skillet fairly hot and drizzle a little oil in the skillet...season with salt & pepper only and sear each side for about 45 seconds or until nice and brown on both sides but still nice and rare in the middle ( I am assuming sea scallops) if not then disregard this post as bas scallops require a total different approach...anyway after you have seared both sides, remove from skillet and place on a plate...deglaze the skillet with fresh squeeze lemon and wine I 'd say the juice of one lemon and a 1/4 cup white wine...bring this to a simmer....swirl in some REAL butter into the wine lemon liquid...I would say 1 stick (1/4 lb) this sauce is excellent drizzled over the scallops and serve with a nice rice pilaf and some grilled asparagus...thats my favorite anyway


Beautifully put. DO NOT OVERCOOK!! I think the chef's advice is perfect, simple is the key. Worst thing to do is cook em too long!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Baked Sea Scallops 

16 sea scallops, rinsed and drained 
5 tablespoons butter, melted 
5 cloves garlic, minced 
2 shallots, chopped 
3 pinches ground nutmeg 
salt and pepper to taste 
1 cup bread crumbs 
4 tablespoons olive oil 
1/4 cup chopped parsley 
lemon wedges for garnish (optional) 

Preheat oven to 425 degrees F (220 degrees C). 
Place scallops, melted butter, garlic, and shallots in a bowl. Season with nutmeg, salt, and pepper. Stir gently to combine. Transfer to a casserole dish. 
In a separate bowl, combine bread crumbs and olive oil. Sprinkle on top of scallops. 
Bake in preheated oven until crumbs are brown and scallops are done, about 11 to 14 minutes. Top with parsley, and serve with lemon wedges on the side.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Italian Dressing, real butter, worshtershire sauce and little Tony's in a pyrex and bake. Simple and easy. I also throw a few fillets of fish in as well. Total time from when I walk in the back door until I eat - 30 miniutes.*


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm going to try this tonight to go with some ribeyes &grilled zucchini & eggplant. :letsdrink



> *badazzchef (8/14/2008)*pat em as dry as you can...get a skillet fairly hot and drizzle a little oil in the skillet...season with salt & pepper only and sear each side for about 45 seconds or until nice and brown on both sides but still nice and rare in the middle ( I am assuming sea scallops) if not then disregard this post as bas scallops require a total different approach...anyway after you have seared both sides, remove from skillet and place on a plate...deglaze the skillet with fresh squeeze lemon and wine I 'd say the juice of one lemon and a 1/4 cup white wine...bring this to a simmer....swirl in some REAL butter into the wine lemon liquid...I would say 1 stick (1/4 lb) this sauce is excellent drizzled over the scallops and serve with a nice rice pilaf and some grilled asparagus...thats my favorite anyway


----------



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

don't think you'll go wrong with that. Makes me hungry


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Well how was it?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *badazzchef (2/25/2009)*Well how was it?


<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblPostedDate>Posted 8/13/2008 10:52:20 AM..Hope the hell he already ate them...:banghead:banghead

I like your way but use a virgin to cook them..:doh:doh Olive Oil that is.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh that sounds so good.. wish I has some right now, but seeing as how its 1230 and the closest thing I have is shrimp.. probably won't be trying any tonight:hungry



> *Tuna Man (2/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *badazzchef (2/25/2009)*Well how was it?
> ...


AGREED!!! :sick


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Ron you veryfunny guy...:moon


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Bacon wrapped and grilled always works for me.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

They were great. 

We cooked some more tonight & with these I just used cracked pepper, red pepper flake, & sea salt. A hot pan, some butter, & threw some chopped garlic in with it, 45 to 55 seconds per side :letsdrink


----------



## Waverunnr99 (Mar 5, 2009)

I made some with crabmeat stuffing wrapped in bacon. I mix shredded imitation crab with whipped cream cheese, spoon it onto each scallop, and wrap bacon around it. Do this for each scallop, and bake. Great appetizer for parties!


----------

